# Chachapoyas...casi sierra....casi selva...



## ENRIQUE DANIEL

SU ENTORNO TIENE UN AIRE A LA CIUDAD DE COCHABAMBA EN BOLIVIA.
EL ENTORNO ES MUY PARECIDO A LO QUE LOS BOLIVIANOS DENOMINAN LOS YUNGAS,CEJA DE SELVA O SELVA ALTA, RUPA-RUPA.


----------



## Poligono

La geografía que circunda la ciudad le da un encanto especial, ver el campo y las montañas llenas de verde más allá de los límites de la ciudad le crea un contraste interesante, creo que se podrían hacer proyectos de ecoturismo y aventura, que darían trabajo a la gente de la zona, de seguro ya las hay, pero esto debería ser a una gran escala y no unas cuantas y pequeñas empresas, hay mucho potencial como la fortaleza de Kuélap, que ya la mencionaron, ojala que haya gente que se anime a invertir y en todo caso porque el estado no puede crear sus propios proyectos e invertir y no solo cumplir una labor de difusión, se necesita urgente gente capaz.


----------



## vatosmart

precioso


----------



## Redwhite

me gustaron las fotos...muy nítidas


----------



## ferkas

Bonita ciudad,muy limpia y muy pintoresca.Siempre pensamos que por ser el departamento de Amazonas ya es selva automáticamente pero al parecer no es así,además viendo las ropas que lucen sus habitantes se puede concluir en que mucha calor no hace.Ojalá sigan poniendo más fotos de esta parte de nuestro hermoso país.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU

Me gusta aparte dicen que las chicas son hermosas por alli


----------



## vatosmart

la zona donde esta la ciudad se llama ceja de selva?
que clima tiene?


----------



## nekun20

Ne


----------



## alezx

Se ve bonita esta ciudad casi desconocida para mi.


----------



## LordJC

JT 69 said:


> Tienes razón, gracias por la aclaración.


Es una ciudad hermosa, en el 2000 mi hna trabaja ahi como abogada coactiva de Essalud, ahi no hay robos ni nada por el estilo, se come bastante carne tuve la oportunidad de conocer Kuelap y ver caer granizo, cuando me toco viajar por alla.

Lo malo es la carretera, es peligroso; cuando nos fuimos encontramos una camioneta que habia sido baleada, luego me entere que habian matado al alcalde de Bagua.

Y al regreso asaltaron el bus en que viajabamos, portaban unas metralletas; fue horrible y yo era un chibolo...


Mi hna solo aguanto un año por alla a pesar que ganaba muy bien, pero ps no se "acostumbro"


----------



## alezx

edit


----------



## vatosmart

nekun20 said:


> Vatosmart, En Chachapoyas, el clima es templado, moderadamente lluvioso y con amplitud térmica moderada entre 9.2°C a 19.8°C
> 
> CONOSCO LA CIUDAD PERO NO ME ACUERDO... CUANDO ERA BEBE ME LLEVARON CUANDO MI PADRE HIZO LA PRACTICA EN MEDICINA, Y COMO USTEDES SABEN, LAS PRACTICAS SE HACEN EN CUALQUIER PUEBLO QUE SE LES ASIGNEN.


muchas gracias


----------



## drinks_21

Sorprendido. Muy bella aunque que pena que, del departamento de Amazonas, sólo llegue a conocer Bagua; en fin, para otra vez será


----------



## guillermochs

*Amazonas, una Paraiso por descubrir*

*Hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro, y les invito a visitar el Dpto de Amazonas, con Chachpoyas su capital, las Ruinas de KUELAp, la Laguna de los Condores, La Laguna de HUAMANPATA, en la Prov. de Rodriguez de Mendoza el cual es un bello espejo de agua con una flora y fauna increible.*

LAGUNA DE HUAMANPATA









PANORAMICA DE SAN NICOLAS - PROV. RODRIGUEZ DE MENDOZA









PLAZA DE SAN NICOLAS - ROD. DE MENDOZA









PANORAMICA DEL AEROPUERTO DE RODRIGUEZ DE MENDOZA









IGLESIA DEL DISTRITO DE SANTA ROSA - RODRIGUEZ DE MENDOZA







............... y mucho mas por conocer


----------



## guillermochs

*laguna de huamanpata*

LAGUNA DE HUAMANPATA EN LA PROVINCIA DE RODRIGUEZ DE MENDOZA




























<><><> RODRIGUEZ DE MENDOZA <><><>​
*CAPITAL DEL CAFE ECOLOGICO DEL PERU​*


----------



## guillermochs

*Laguna de Huamanpata - Mendoza - Amazonas - Perú*

LES INVITO QUE APROVECHEN ESTAS VACACIONES DE FIESTAS PATRIAS PARA CONOCER LA PROVINCIA DE RODRIGUEZ DE MENDOZA, EN EL DPTO. DE AMAZONAS, UNO DE SUS ATRACTIVOS ES SIN DUDA LA LAGUNA DE HUAMANPATA, UNA RESERVA NATURAL LLENA DE FLORA Y FAUNA

LAGUNA DE HUAMANPATA EN LA PROVINCIA DE RODRIGUEZ DE MENDOZA




























<><><> RODRIGUEZ DE MENDOZA <><><>​
*CAPITAL DEL CAFE ECOLOGICO DEL PERU​*


----------



## guillermochs

Aqui el clima es agradable de, templado, aunque al amanecer y por las noches es fresco, pero en general un clima muy sano, con una vegetación exuberante, paisajes de postal y muchos atractivos más por conocer


----------



## carlosbe

Linda ciudad! se ve bien tranquila...Esos edificios que se ven en algunas fotos son coloniales?


----------



## guillermochs

Claro esas casonas son de la época colonial, Chachapoyas fundada por el español Alonso de Alvarado el 5 de setiembre de 1538, una de las más antiguas del Perú


----------



## guillermochs

AMAZONAS, UN PARAISO POR DESCUBIR, A APROVECHAR ESTAS FIESTAS PATRIAS PARA CONOCER, HAY SERVICIO AEREO TODOS LOS SABADOS DEL GRUPO AEREO Nº 8, SUS TARIFAS SON SUPER COMODAS O SI NO TAMBIEN POR TIERRA, HAY VARIAS EMPRESAS DE TRANSPORTE EN VENIR, LA INVITACION ESTA HECHA, SI NO TIENEN YA PLANEADO SU VIAJE PUES ES UNA BUENA ALTERNATIVA, DIFERENTE Y ALGO NUEVO POR CONOCER

*El departamento de Amazonas es famoso por sus bosques de neblina, zonas con impresionantes microclimas cuya intensa humedad favorece una exuberante flora donde destacan orquídeas y bromelias y una fauna única con osos andinos y gallitos de las rocas. 
La ciudad capital, Chachapoyas, de estrechas callejuelas y una amplia Plaza de Armas, conserva como muestra de su pasado colonial hermosas casonas y vistosos balcones. Desde ahí pueden realizarse excursiones hacia la impactante ciudadela de Kuélap construida por los Chachapoyas, un aguerrido pueblo que por años resistió la colonización inca. Ubicada en lo alto de colinas rocosas y resguardada por una gigantesca muralla defensiva, Kuélap alberga en su interior recintos circulares con frisos decorativos. 
En la zona también pueden visitarse la Laguna de los Cóndores o de las Momias, la catarata la Chinata y los Sarcófagos de Karajía, sorprendentes tumbas de barro de dos metros de alto enclavadas en una montaña rocosa.*

FORTALEZA DE KUELAP









MURO ADORNADO CON ROMBOS EN KUELAP









IMAGENES DE AMAZONAS









CASA CIRCULAR TECHADA EN KUELAP









CARA HUMANA EN UN PARED DE KUELAP









PLAZA DE CHACHAPOYAS DE DIA









PLAZA DE CHACHAPOYAS DE NOCHE









LLEGANDO A CHACHAPOYAS









UN PAISAJE









OTRO RESTO ARQUEOLOGICO NO SE EN QUE PARTE DE AMAZONAS QUEDA









RUTA PARA IR A LOS SARCOFAGOS DE KARAJIA









SARCOFAGOS DE KARAJIA ENCLAVADOS EN UN CERRO









RESTOS ARQUEOLOGICOS DE REVASH EMPOTRADOS EN UN CERRO










CATARATA GOCTA, LA TERCERA MAS GRANDE DEL MUNDO









OSO DE ANTEOJOS, LA UNICA ESPECIE DE OSO QUE VIVE EN SUD AMERICA









GALLITO DE LA ROCA









PAJARO CARPINTERO









<><><>RODRIGUEZ DE MENDOZA<><><>​

CAPITAL DEL CAFE ECOLOGICO DEL PERU​


----------



## guillermochs

Unas panoramicas de Chacha desde el cerro colorado, chvre verdad?


----------



## kaMetZa

La primera foto se ve muy bien!! Que tranquilidad


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

gratamente sorprendido me gusta esta ciudad....


----------



## finalinarza

guillermochs said:


> Unas panoramicas de Chacha desde el cerro colorado, chvre verdad?



Hey guillermochs q mostra tu ciudad siempre quize ir para alla pero queria saber cuanto demora en bus y si llega avion? A que altitud esta chacha?
quiero ir a Kuelap y a las lagunas !!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

truxillo said:


> esta foto la tome a las 6 de la mañana cuando habia mucha neblina entre unos arbustos es una de mis favoritas.


Buenaza!!! Alucinante la foto!!!


----------



## guillermochs

Hola *finalinarza*, que bueno q te guste Chachapoyas, yo soy de Rodriguez de Mendoza que es una provincia tambien del dpto de Amazonas, qu está a 3 horas y media aprox. de Chacha.

Chachapoyas esta a 2.335 m y su clima es agradable las minimas pueden bajar + o - a los 5º grados y las maximas a 25º.

Bueno si estás en Lima, puedes ir hasta Chiclayo por avion, luego coges un bus ya sea de la empresa Movil Tours, Kuelap o Civa, pero te recomiendo Movil Tours ya que su servicio es el mejor de la ruta, este bus sale a las 8 pm. y son 10 a 11 horas aprox. casi en su totalidad es pista, aunque falta un tramo corto por asfaltar.


----------



## finalinarza

guillermochs said:


> Hola *finalinarza*, que bueno q te guste Chachapoyas, yo soy de Rodriguez de Mendoza que es una provincia tambien del dpto de Amazonas, qu está a 3 horas y media aprox. de Chacha.
> 
> Chachapoyas esta a 2.335 m y su clima es agradable las minimas pueden bajar + o - a los 5º grados y las maximas a 25º.
> 
> Bueno si estás en Lima, puedes ir hasta Chiclayo por avion, luego coges un bus ya sea de la empresa Movil Tours, Kuelap o Civa, pero te recomiendo Movil Tours ya que su servicio es el mejor de la ruta, este bus sale a las 8 pm. y son 10 a 11 horas aprox. casi en su totalidad es pista, aunque falta un tramo corto por asfaltar.



Si en enero entro a vacaciones y quisiera ira para alla estoy entre chachapoyas y arequipa! Esta un o toque lejos chcahpoyas pero creo q valdra la pena! Es epoca de lluvias en enero si mal no recuerdo!!!
Gracia spor la rpsta


----------



## guillermochs

Fotos de antiguas de Chacha










Antigua catedral y Plaza de Chachapoyas


















Primer Avión que llegó a Chachapoyas


----------



## guillermochs




----------



## Canelita

Excelentes las fotos, Guillermo, las antiguas y las modernas. Graciosa la foto de la estatua sosteniendo una pileta, le sale el agua por el ombligo. :lol: Y claro que votaremos por Kuelap, ¡se pasa este lugar!!! 

¡Saludossss!!!!!


----------



## guillermochs

Gracias Canelita por tus comentarios


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué chévere es tu ciudad Guille..!! De hecho tengo que conocerla !


----------



## *ClauDia*

Q lindo el entorno :cheers:muy bonita tu ciudad y gracias por las fotos del otro thread!


----------



## guillermochs

kaMetZa said:


> Qué chévere es tu ciudad Guille..!! De hecho tengo que conocerla !


NO Kametza, yo soy de una Prov. que se llama Rodriguez de Mendoza, está a 3 horas aprox. de Chachapoyas.


----------



## lucho19

y sigues viviendo ahi?


----------



## guillermochs

Si y es que yo trabajo por aca


----------



## Chocaviento

Bonitas fotos muy bonitas, quisiera ir a conocer Chachapoyas


----------



## LENNINGZ

*CHACHAPOYAS .......*

CHACHAPOYAS LINDA CIUDAD AQUI HAY MAS FOTOS DE CHACHAPOYAS VISITEN ESTA PAGINA: 



http://transporteszelada.fotopic.net/


----------



## LENNINGZ




----------



## LENNINGZ

http://http://transporteszelada.fotopic.net/p47745732.html


LINDA CIUDAD,BUENA COMIDA.......


----------



## protector88

[QUOTE

Como me gustaría que así lucieran la mayoría de nuestras ciudades andinas. Chachapoyas es bella.










[/QUOTE]


----------



## Antarqui

Muy hermosa Chachapoyas, debería servir de ejemplo a la mayoría de ciudades peruanas pues se ve que tienen mucho cuidado de no construir en su centro histórico edificaciones modernas con un estilo ajeno o disonante al entorno tradicional que siempre ha caracterizado a esta ciudad, que los demás alcaldes de las ciudades y pueblos del interior del país se den una vuelta por Chachapoyas para copiar el buen ejemplo.....saludosssss :wave:


----------



## Matias16

en la pagina web de metro dice que hay una tienda en chchapoyas.


----------



## J-BEAT

Es la mejor ciudad de todo el nor oriente, por motivo de chamba las he visitado casi todas y ni las baguas ni jaen ni moyobamba se acercan siquiera; ordenada, limpia, culta, tiene un potencial turístico increíble, un placer a los sentidos. El mejor pan que he probado en mi vida, Kuelap, Gocta, cavernas con estalactitas, Karajía, Laguna de las momias, las chirimoyas al costado del limpio río utcubamba, ¿Se nota que me gustó mucho la ciudad no? jaja


----------



## Irenko

y cómo va el retail por allá?????


----------



## fabrizio16

Irenko said:


> y cómo va el retail por allá?????


lo unico que se es que hay un metro alla, pero no encuentro fotos.

Esa informacion sale en la pagina de metro.


----------



## onechann

*Debe ser declarado patrimonio mundial el centro historico de chachapoyas es sumamente bello y exotico y muy cuidado*


----------



## chichina2013

MUY LINDO CHACHAPOYAS Y ESO DE HAY RUINAS MAS GRANDES Q KUELAP , NO SABIA SERIA BUENO Q LAS AUTORIDADES SE FIJEN EN CHACHAPOYAS , YA Q TODO ES CUSCO EN LO Q ES TURISMO


----------



## koko cusco

protector88 said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> Como me gustaría que así lucieran la mayoría de nuestras ciudades andinas. Chachapoyas es bella.


[/QUOTE]

Chachapoyas tiene un gran parecido con Cusco esta foto parece San Blas


----------



## theWrC

que bien se ve en esa foto esa ciudad


----------



## guillermochs

No hay ningún Metro en Chachapoyas, quizás haya algún proyecto pero por ahora no hay nada.


----------



## Irenko

Seguro que en algún momento le echan el ojo a esta ciudad :banana: :banana:


----------



## Antarky

Pues, la semana pasada estuve por Chachapoyas y no he visto ningún METRO.

PS: Hermosa Chachapapoyas y sus alrededores. Tiene mucho que mostrar. Bella, bella, bella.


----------



## rafo18

Una cachetada para los otros centros historicos. Que lindo el CH chachapoyano :cheers:


----------



## walter31

*Interior de una casa en Chacha*


----------



## Irenko

Pucha espero algún día estar por allá???


----------



## julacho

que lindisimo, gracias por las fotos.


----------

